# Oriental Rollers



## ken west (Nov 24, 2007)

Doesanyone have O.R. for sale. I am looking for a pair of Silver or Blue Bars. Thanks


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

*Hey Ken*

Hey buddy, its Rod .......


----------



## ken west (Nov 24, 2007)

*Hey ROD.*

What are you doing . I thought you had enough pigeons.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Never enough birds Ken, Hey you have some??? LOL.... 

until i get that tight rolling family, ill stock and stock....

I NEED MORE.....


----------

